# The Untold story of Captain Kudo Shunsaku



## v2 (May 20, 2007)

The Untold story of Captain Kudo Shunsaku of the Imperial Japanese Navy Destroyer Ikazuchi saving 442 British Soldiers in the midst of fierce battle. 

It was very recent that the Ikazuchi was attacked by submarines in those same waters, and that a downed Japanese Medical Ship Crew was attacked and killed. Pity on the fierce battlefield could easily result in your own death.

Saving all 442 of the British Soldiers required almost all of the 220 of the Japanese Soldiers to leave their posts, leaving the ship completely open to attack. Also, because the British were scattered so far about in the seas, saving them required the Ikazuchi to use her fuel to the point where the ship would not have been able to defend herself in battle. There was also the ever present threat of a riot. 

Told by British Diplomat and Former Lieutenant of the Royal Navy, Sir Fall.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQC5Plz1s3c_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMo-Mwz-pxM_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6lJpJ2POpI_


----------

